# Stupid Mantids? Stupid Owner?



## sbugir (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey,

Recently, every bloody mantis I put into a net cage, molts on the bloody side, and comes out a hunchback smeagle! It annoys the ###### out of me, and I have no idea to prevent this. At the moment, I have 5 Gongylus in a 12x12x16in prism cage. 3 Have molted perfectly, 1 has just lost its back legs, and the other came out Smeaglish! My biggest concern is overcrowding which would lead me to believe that not everyone hangs from the top, however they bunch up like bats, and have at least 85% of the surface area on the top free -.-

Here's a description of what I do/my setup:

12x12x16 fine mesh cage.

Heat lamp kept at a constant 85-95 degrees ~ 35 C.

Flying food only, they are taking houseflies.

I mist 3x a week, ambient humidity is 40-50%

My second concern is will the nymph that lost both it's back legs be able to molt fine? These guys wiggle a lot when molting, and I'm concerned if he'll just plop to the ground. As for Smeagle, I'm beginning to give up with him -.-, "My precious" my butt.

Anyway, if there are any adjustments that should be made, please let me know. It is much appreciated.


----------



## wero626 (Nov 22, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Hey,Recently, every bloody mantis I put into a net cage, molts on the bloody side, and comes out a hunchback smeagle! It annoys the ###### out of me, and I have no idea to prevent this. At the moment, I have 5 Gongylus in a 12x12x16in prism cage. 3 Have molted perfectly, 1 has just lost its back legs, and the other came out Smeaglish! My biggest concern is overcrowding which would lead me to believe that not everyone hangs from the top, however they bunch up like bats, and have at least 85% of the surface area on the top free -.-
> 
> Here's a description of what I do/my setup:
> 
> ...


I dont think its due to over crowding i think its due to you not puting stick leaves branches exc do you have that kind of stuff?...Because what i noticed is all my mantids kick it on the top but when they molt they always molt on a branch or something like that....My bro has about like 20 in a net cage about the same as yours and they are all doing ok try puting branches in there and they should be fine with the molting...Good luck with your violins!!


----------



## massaman (Nov 22, 2009)

thats how mine molt I always use branches and vines in my critter keeper but the giant asians I have mostly molt from the underside of the keepers lids and have had only 1 bad mis molt from this but had have worse with the ones I have had before and in my other enclosure with just a screen front the giant asians in there will mostly molt on the screen and few would take to the branches but depends on how much surface I guess that is offered to the mantis to molt on and in my opinion net cages can be good for molting but never had anything molt successfully in one to be honest!Maybe need a bigger net cage and add vines and branches and plastic flora to give them more choices to molt and hide in!


----------



## sbugir (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, Smeagle is surprisingly fine (ie eating/drinking), the mantid who lost his back legs died (no clue why)  . I've added branches in there, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Kruszakus (Nov 24, 2009)

Get Empusidae - these mantids are really, I mean really "dumb".


----------



## sbugir (Nov 24, 2009)

Kruszakus said:


> Get Empusidae - these mantids are really, I mean really "dumb".


Haha, I've noticed.


----------



## sbugir (Dec 31, 2009)

I didn't want to start a new thread, so here I go.

My gongyus have been attacking each other nonstop. Their tank is huge, and there is an endless supply of flies due to the stupid fridge breaking down :lol: , anyway, what could possibly irritate them to attack each other? There L4-L5, are houseflies too small for them?

If houseflies are too small, can someone direct me to a link where I can purchase BlueBottles in bulk? Preferably pupae.

Oh and there's only three of em, so overcrowding shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 31, 2009)

attacking as in grabbing eachother or "boxing"?


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 31, 2009)

They do seem to prefer the larger BB flies, especially at older instars.

Here are some BB suppliers:

Forked Tree Ranch (they sell BB maggots and pupae), but you must order by phone: (208) 267-2632

ja-da-bait

Grubco - Must order by phone also: (800) 222-3563

MantisPlace (Hibiscusmile's website)


----------



## sbugir (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the links  .


----------



## sbugir (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, I've decided these are dumb mantids...

A sub adult male molted 3 inches from the ground on branch -.- messed up his front arms.

Thankfully I still have a pair left, so fingers cross they make it, and I can try to understand their stupidity again lol. I would like to try to raise this species for another gen, if not, that's okay too  .


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 25, 2010)

They will only last a couple weeks, so start with a smaller order, or they will just be wasted on three mantis, unless u have others, yea they are a little dumb




ps I am going to offer some free house flies, if u order some then I could throw in some bbs for you to try out, check out my post under the Bugatorium , I am going to post them there.


----------



## sbugir (Feb 25, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> They will only last a couple weeks, so start with a smaller order, or they will just be wasted on three mantis, unless u have others, yea they are a little dumb
> 
> 
> 
> ps I am going to offer some free house flies, if u order some then I could throw in some bbs for you to try out, check out my post under the Bugatorium , I am going to post them there.


Oh I have plenty of mantids lol...

Out of all of em though these are dumb...

I'll definitely hit you up on that deal sometime :euro:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 26, 2010)

ok, but it is only going on for this coming week, as I will be sold out after that, see my post in the bugatorium!


----------



## sbugir (Mar 18, 2010)

Good news, I woke up to a female adult Gongylus. She's a nice greeny/yellow color, like an unripe lemon. She seems very weak and her abdomen seems to be swaying onto the side :S, it was most likely due to the very difficult molt to adulthood. The male seems to have swollen wingbuds, so I guess we'll see how he goes  . Fingers crossed he comes out alright.


----------



## sbugir (Mar 27, 2010)

The Male molted to adult today  .

Unfortunately, the female seems to keep getting her tarsae stuck in the netting. Anyone else experiencing this?

It puts her off from eating... Any advice on how to get her to eat and make her life a bit easier would be appreciated.


----------



## sbugir (Apr 17, 2010)

Sooo I've attempted to breed them... Nada.

He did mount a few days ago, however I did not witness connection. I'd love to be sure they mate "correctly", If anyone can give me some tips or tricks, that'd be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Schloaty (Apr 23, 2010)

> He did mount a few days ago, however I did not witness connection. I'd love to be sure they mate "correctly", If anyone can give me some tips or tricks, that'd be greatly appreciated


Liquor. Used to work for me in college.....  

Joking asside, do you have them hot enought? I've read that Gongy's won't mate unless it's at least 100 degrees. I'm not sure it's true, as I haven't raised them, but I've read that in more than one place.


----------

